# CAn anyone please help me set up mode 0?



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I have read the threads (lots of times!) but still cannot get mode bloody 0 working! I have ftp'd LJ's fix over changed the bitrates but still when i look in my tvlog it shows this:

*Apr 6 06:37:40 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[160]: using CBR, bitRate=5960000, maxBitrate=5960000*

Please, please can someone give me an idiots guide?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Did you hit Enter after changing each bitrate in the bitrates screen? Did you click the "Update Resources" link and then reboot after finishing your changes? Have you changed the correct set of bitrates for your programme source?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for replying, yeah i hit enter after changing the bitrates, updated the resources and rebooted. I changed the catv bitrates as i'm using a freeview box, as far as i know i've done everything correct


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Just to be sure these are the correct values?

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=4/9513535171.jpg&s=x10


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Have you enabled the "save disk space" option in TiVo setup ?


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> i hit enter after changing the bitrates


Just to be sure, do you hit enter after changing each individual bitrate?


----------



## gavinss (Jun 20, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Have you enabled the "save disk space" option in TiVo setup ?


As an aside, I am wondering how important the "save disk space" option is, as I have switched it off, and it seems to work OK. Is it just to save disk space, or for some other reason?

Cheers, Gavin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

"Save Disk Space" actually does nothing at all in a UK TiVo unless you have changed the 2 bitrates in the TiVoWeb resource editor to be different from each other!

As shipped, the upper (max) bitrate and the lower (target) bitrate are the same as each other for every recording quality, which means that the MPEG encoder just uses CBR anyway regardless of the "save disk space" option 

However, when you have it correctly configured it does, indeed, use VBR and save disk space - and quite a lot of it too, with very little noticeable effect on picture quality.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

mjk said:


> Just to be sure, do you hit enter after changing each individual bitrate?


Yes, i hit enter after each one, as for the save disk space i'm not sure, does it need to be on?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Not for Mode 0 - only if you want to use VBR.


----------

